# 8yr old being punished for being ill.



## kerrie24

My daughter has been off school poorly with flu for 2 days.Today she went back and was informed tomorrow she will miss choir practice (they are practicing for a big concert) to 'catch up'! For one thing she is only 8 ffs,not doing any exams etc,and has only had 2 days off,for a genuine reason.I would be happy to go over what she missed at home.Then secondly,they could have done it today or friday but have purposely chose tomorrow and when Aimee said she would miss choir the teacher shrugged and said 'well you're just gonna have to miss it'!! Im livid!


----------



## Vickie

wow I'd be really upset as well! It's not like she wanted to be sick. Can you talk to the school principal?


----------



## kerrie24

I intend to but you can never just chat to her,you have to make an appointment,and I have the little one off school poorly so its hard to go in too.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Could you write her an email explaining why you are unhappy. That seems really unfair to make her miss out like that.


----------



## Dragonfly

So the school would prefer she spread illness around all the choir? what did they punish her with. Out of line by the way.


----------



## suzib76

I don't see how she is being punished tbh

It seems to me they are prioritising her educational need over choir. Much better she catches up academically 

I would be totally happy with that


----------



## kerrie24

I have spoken to the deputy head.Apparently they dont do these catch up sessions on a wednesday and that is why it has unfortunately fell to today which is choir practice.

The problem I had,not knowing the full story is that she is missing out on something she enjoys in order to catch up on work she missedthrough illness.I wouldhave happily brought the work home to do with her but as has now been explained,on this occasion she will have to miss her free time as any other absentees have to on return to school.


----------



## the why bird

That's a shame but at least you know it was just unlucky timing, and not personal.


----------



## Noodlebear

suzib76 said:


> I don't see how she is being punished tbh
> 
> It seems to me they are prioritising her educational need over choir. Much better she catches up academically
> 
> I would be totally happy with that

so you don't see how upsetting that would be to an 8 year old, no?

OP I'm glad it was explained better! The teacher made it sound like she was being told off for being unwell, she should really think about the age group she's dealing with before opening her mouth.


----------



## kerrie24

Thanks noodlebear.


----------



## suzib76

Noodlebear said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I don't see how she is being punished tbh
> 
> It seems to me they are prioritising her educational need over choir. Much better she catches up academically
> 
> I would be totally happy with that
> 
> so you don't see how upsetting that would be to an 8 year old, no?
> 
> OP I'm glad it was explained better! The teacher made it sound like she was being told off for being unwell, she should really think about the age group she's dealing with before opening her mouth.Click to expand...

It may be upsetting but the priority is schoolwork. I would much rather a child missed out in choir than have a teacher assume they could catch up and have them struggle.


----------



## Noodlebear

The point was that it was made to look like a punishment for being ill not that choir is more important than school work lol.


----------



## suzib76

Noodlebear said:


> The point was that it was made to look like a punishment for being ill not that choir is more important than school work lol.

I didn't really see how it was made to look like a punishment. It doesn't matter why a child is off school, if they miss class it is vital that they are given the chance to learn what they missed. Really don't get how it can be viewed as punishment


----------



## Foogirl

Oh come on, she's eight years old for goodness sakes, what could she possibly miss "educationally" that she will catch up during an hour's choir practice? And if it's that important, why not give extra homework for the week, or allow a playtime catch up session. Bloody ridiculous. This is about schools hitting some random and pointless target than the all round education of a child. Choir practice, games, gym, all these things are just as an important part of the school experience. Here's a test. Next choir practice, tell them you are taking your daughter out of school to "catch up" on mother and daughter time. Let's see their response on how important choir practice is then.

This annoys me because despite being forty on Sunday I still remember how it felt when at primary School I keep being told I was going to miss choir practice or dancing to practice my writing because my handwriting was too messy. Guess what, my handwriting is still messy. I managed to gain a first class degree and have a senior level job in a professional capacity. My mum complained to the school and they did relent eventually but it was a fight she should never have had to have.

Grrrrr at bloody educationalists!


----------



## kerrie24

Thankyou! 
At least I know its not just me who thought it was a bit harsh.
Its done now but I still think sending it home would have been better than her having to miss out on her free time for being unwell.


----------



## moomin_troll

I'd also be upset, but they can't plan what a whole class does around 1 child. 
You may think it's easy to move things around, but they plan their days for a reason


----------



## lhancock90

Foogirl said:


> Oh come on, she's eight years old for goodness sakes, what could she possibly miss "educationally" that she will catch up during an hour's choir practice? And if it's that important, why not give extra homework for the week, or allow a playtime catch up session. Bloody ridiculous. This is about schools hitting some random and pointless target than the all round education of a child. Choir practice, games, gym, all these things are just as an important part of the school experience. Here's a test. Next choir practice, tell them you are taking your daughter out of school to "catch up" on mother and daughter time. Let's see their response on how important choir practice is then.
> 
> This annoys me because despite being forty on Sunday I still remember how it felt when at primary School I keep being told I was going to miss choir practice or dancing to practice my writing because my handwriting was too messy. Guess what, my handwriting is still messy. I managed to gain a first class degree and have a senior level job in a professional capacity. My mum complained to the school and they did relent eventually but it was a fight she should never have had to have.
> 
> Grrrrr at bloody educationalists!

Absolutely this :thumbup:


----------



## kerrie24

moomin_troll said:


> I'd also be upset, but they can't plan what a whole class does around 1 child.
> You may think it's easy to move things around, but they plan their days for a reason

I don't know what you mean? Nobody expected them to plan the class around my daughter.


----------



## suzib76

Foogirl said:


> Oh come on, she's eight years old for goodness sakes, what could she possibly miss "educationally" that she will catch up during an hour's choir practice? And if it's that important, why not give extra homework for the week, or allow a playtime catch up session. Bloody ridiculous. This is about schools hitting some random and pointless target than the all round education of a child. Choir practice, games, gym, all these things are just as an important part of the school experience. Here's a test. Next choir practice, tell them you are taking your daughter out of school to "catch up" on mother and daughter time. Let's see their response on how important choir practice is then.
> 
> This annoys me because despite being forty on Sunday I still remember how it felt when at primary School I keep being told I was going to miss choir practice or dancing to practice my writing because my handwriting was too messy. Guess what, my handwriting is still messy. I managed to gain a first class degree and have a senior level job in a professional capacity. My mum complained to the school and they did relent eventually but it was a fight she should never have had to have.
> 
> Grrrrr at bloody educationalists!

I agree school is about much more than just academics, and I am by no means an educationalists but as a person who sat in school quietly in a corner while the class moved on, not understanding the work and scared to ask, I do see the importance of going over things that have been missed.


----------



## Foogirl

suzib76 said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh come on, she's eight years old for goodness sakes, what could she possibly miss "educationally" that she will catch up during an hour's choir practice? And if it's that important, why not give extra homework for the week, or allow a playtime catch up session. Bloody ridiculous. This is about schools hitting some random and pointless target than the all round education of a child. Choir practice, games, gym, all these things are just as an important part of the school experience. Here's a test. Next choir practice, tell them you are taking your daughter out of school to "catch up" on mother and daughter time. Let's see their response on how important choir practice is then.
> 
> This annoys me because despite being forty on Sunday I still remember how it felt when at primary School I keep being told I was going to miss choir practice or dancing to practice my writing because my handwriting was too messy. Guess what, my handwriting is still messy. I managed to gain a first class degree and have a senior level job in a professional capacity. My mum complained to the school and they did relent eventually but it was a fight she should never have had to have.
> 
> Grrrrr at bloody educationalists!
> 
> I agree school is about much more than just academics, and I am by no means an educationalists but as a person who sat in school quietly in a corner while the class moved on, not understanding the work and scared to ask, I do see the importance of going over things that have been missed.Click to expand...

I'm not saying she couldn't be given the work to catch up on but in my day if you were off Ill the teacher sent work home for you to do. And these days it's easier still with the GLOW type intranet systems all schools have. She could catch up in her own time with extra home work.

Our daughter is going to have a whole school career where she will miss chunks of work because of gruelling hospital appointments. Both she and I would be heartbroken if she has to miss her beloved singing time because of it.


----------



## Noodlebear

^ :thumbup:


----------

